# I'm going to college/university soon. Got a few questions.



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

After spending more than a decade in school now I'm about to continue my study in university/college. I hope you can share your knowledge and experience. I got a few questions to ask.

1. Do they have presentations in any college? I'm taking a programming course. To my surprise, some students told that they do have presentations in that course.

2. I got Asperger. So, should I go to a commuter school. Is it a good idea to stay inside the college (dorms with other students). Aspeger is a disorder where you think differently from others so it's harder to socialize with normal people.

3. How do you find college life as social anxiety sufferers. Easier or harder than high school?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

AlienFromSomewhere said:


> 1. Do they have presentations in any college? I'm taking a programming course. To my surprise, some students told that they do have presentations in that course.


A fact of life I'm afraid. You may get lucky and avoid it for a little while, but without a doubt you will have to do one eventually.



> 2. I got Asperger. So, should I go to a commuter school. Is it a good idea to stay inside the college (dorms with other students). Aspeger is a disorder where you think differently from others so it's harder to socialize with normal people.


This is one of those things that could go either way. On one hand, by living on campus, more social interaction is easier because you are living with people. It's harder to become isolated that way. On the other hand, particularly with Asperger's, you run the risk of people thinking you are the campus weirdo.

But by living away from campus, you run the risk of being super lonely and isolated from everybody. As far as I'm concerned, it's a toss-up.



> 3. How do you find college life as social anxiety sufferers. Easier or harder than high school?


In pretty much every sense college is easier than high school :lol


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

1. Yes unfortunatly they do have presntations at unversity  You should see if you can get some kind of special considerations because of our social anxiety so that you can do your presentations in front of just your lecturer or something.

2. Personally I think it would be a lot less stressfull ifyou didn't live on campus but then I have nver experienced anything like this so I can't realy say.

3. I find university harder than school because it isn't as structured and you actually have to motvate yourself to go. Whereas at school I didn't really have a choice if I went or not which was better for me. I also find it hard because you don't know anyone and have to (try to) make new friends again etc .


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

1. Yes, I had to do more presentations in college than in highscool. Maybe with some skill you can keep them down to a minimum. You're going to have to do some eventually, you can't really avoid them.

2. Can't really help you there. I commuted and I thought that was a lot easier, not to mention cheaper, unless your parents are paying. Unfortunately I wish I had at least tried living there.

3. I found it much easier than high school. Course I went to a tough high school and I went to a Community College. Then I went to URI, it was a bit tougher but still not as bad as highschool. Overall it was a much better experience than highschool by a longshot.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

1. Do they have presentations in any college? 
Depends on the class. I've never had more than one presentation a semester but I guess it can vary.

2. I got Asperger. So, should I go to a commuter school. Is it a good idea to stay inside the college (dorms with other students). 
I loved living in the dorms (I did for 2 years, only moving out because there's a housing crisis right now). Had some hard times socially, but it was worth it IMO. I just loved being away from home.

3. How do you find college life as social anxiety sufferers. Easier or harder than high school?
Harder than HS, mostly since I had trouble getting into the party scene and regular social life. Felt like a downright loser sometimes.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

1. Do they have presentations in any college? I'm taking a programming course. To my surprise, some students told that they do have presentations in that course.
I don't know about programming courses but for other classes, it all depends on the professor. Out of the 50 or so units I have so far, I've only had to do one. That was in an English class and I probably just got unlucky with the professor because it's not like English classes require one. I've taken another English class that didn't. You can also check ratemyprofessors.com to see if anyone mentions presentations.

2. I got Asperger. So, should I go to a commuter school. Is it a good idea to stay inside the college (dorms with other students). Aspeger is a disorder where you think differently from others so it's harder to socialize with normal people.
I've never dormed so I say can't really say. I personally don't think I would've been happy in a dorm setting but I do get curious about how I would've handled it and if I would've made any friends. I guess the experience wouldn't have hurt. Non-SAers often seem to recommend dorming the first year for the experience and social life but I don't know how it would be for someone with SA, or Asperger's.

3. How do you find college life as social anxiety sufferers. Easier or harder than high school?
For me, socially, it's definitely _way _easier than high school. There aren't scheduled things like lunch where you're forced to socialize or put in a socializing atmosphere. You get to make your own choices, you control your own schedule and classes which means you can avoid classes you don't think you'll like. There's just more independence and control. High school felt more trapped. Even academics-wise, I prefer college. In high school, you always get homework, assignments in class, projects. I guess it depends on the class but most college classes are more about listening to professors, keeping up with readings, studying, and tests. It feels more easygoing for me and I like that I'm not forced to do something every single night. I can take a break if I want to and cram it all another day (not that I recommend it).


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

AlienFromSomewhere said:


> After spending more than a decade in school now I'm about to continue my study in university/college. I hope you can share your knowledge and experience. I got a few questions to ask.
> 
> 1. Do they have presentations in any college? I'm taking a programming course. To my surprise, some students told that they do have presentations in that course.
> 
> ...


1. sometimes. youll probably need to do them in general ed classes at least.
2. yes, commute. highly suggested. the last thing i want to hear you post is that you got in trouble because some dick freshmen found out you were different and got you drunk or something.
3. easier than high school by far, except dorm life, which can be a challenge.


----------



## perfectsplit (Jun 28, 2011)

AlienFromSomewhere said:


> After spending more than a decade in school now I'm about to continue my study in university/college. I hope you can share your knowledge and experience. I got a few questions to ask.
> 
> 1. Do they have presentations in any college? I'm taking a programming course. To my surprise, some students told that they do have presentations in that course.
> 
> ...


You are not the right questions. The question you should ask is, "Is a college education worth the time, money, and effort that I will invest in it?"

The answer to that is right here:


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

1. Yep, they manage to make you do presentations in most programs. However, speak to an advisor and see if you can get around that. If you have a doctor's support and a diagnosis that indicates this is impossible for you, pursue that!

2. I don't have Asperger's and don't know anyone personally who does so this is one of the things that only you (and those who know you) can advise. 

3. For social anxiety I found it easier. In high school everyone knows everyone. Everyone noticed when I got special treatment in our final year. But in university you totally blend in and you decide how noticeable you are. It really helped my anxiety and I loved living in a dorm as I'm naturally social (pre-anxiety issues I was social that is). But it's easy to live on your own after first year, or even find a place with some friends which provides that instant social dose without having to leave the house, haha.


----------



## amm (Jun 28, 2011)

1. I would say some degree programs are more strenuous than others when it comes to giving presentations. I was an English major and I often had to have 2-3 presentations per class. But, I met someone who was a Meteorology major and they rarely had presentations. If you really hate giving presentations, see if the professor posts the syllabus beforehand and check to see if they've scheduled any presentations before you decide to take the class.

2. I don't know about this one. I lived within a 10-minute driving distance and 30-minute biking distance from my school. I never really made any relationships at school, though. You might want to give dorm-life a try.

3. It depends on what you do in college. You can make it easy or you can make it difficult. The first year I was there I tried to take 18 units (i.e. 6 classes) per semester. It was awful. Way too hard. Just do what you think you can do. In terms of SA, I think college was the single-most isolating experience of my life. None of my friends from high school went to the same university as me and I couldn't make a friend to save my life. That being said, sometimes it was nice to not be bothered in a class room.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

AlienFromSomewhere said:


> After spending more than a decade in school now I'm about to continue my study in university/college. I hope you can share your knowledge and experience. I got a few questions to ask.
> 
> 1. Do they have presentations in any college? I'm taking a programming course. To my surprise, some students told that they do have presentations in that course.
> 
> ...


1. In my experience, most of my classes required that you give a presentation except for maybe Math.

2. Personally, I don't know anyone with Aspergers, but I would suggest you stay in the dorms, just because it's a good experience in general, and it might help you meet new people. Who knows, you might meet someone with the same disorder or someone who at least understands what you're dealing with.

3. As far as workload, definitely harder, but I'm going into the medical field so I knew what I was getting myself into. As far as how it affects my SA, harder as well. There are just so many people on campus, that I'm constantly meeting new people which can be kind of overwhelming. It's usually easier to be around people that I've adjusted to, but meeting new people isn't a bad thing, you just have to learn how to deal with it.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

AlienFromSomewhere said:


> 1. Do they have presentations in any college? I'm taking a programming course. To my surprise, some students told that they do have presentations in that course.
> 
> 2. I got Asperger. So, should I go to a commuter school. Is it a good idea to stay inside the college (dorms with other students). Aspeger is a disorder where you think differently from others so it's harder to socialize with normal people.
> 
> 3. How do you find college life as social anxiety sufferers. Easier or harder than high school?


1. Yes, probably for any program there will be some presentations, but not very many. I had to do maybe 5 presentations my whole time at college and that includes the required public speaking course.

2. I didn't like the dorms, but my parent's encourage me to stay in them for 3 years to save money. If your parents are willing to pay your rent for an apartment, with or without roommates, I'd encourage you to look into that as an option.

3. College was very hard for me emotionally because I felt very lonely. I went to a school two hours away and didn't make friendships except for a few people which included my roommates. I think it is hard to do with SA, but everyone has a different experience and it may help you grow and overcome some of your anxiety. However, be prepared for some emotionally difficult times, especially if you are prone to depression as well as anxiety, like I am.


----------



## Candlelight (Jun 26, 2011)

I would strongly recommend to anybody who has trouble making friends that they _do_ live on a dorm. This is what I did. I won't lie. It wasn't easy. The first year I only had one friend, and he stopped talking to me after a month when he found out I was only interested in him as a friend. I spent some lonely week-end nights alone in my room crying. But it forced me to become more social. After that first year, I read self-help books, joined in school clubs, went to a therapy group for people with social issues on campus, started talking to more people. Very slowly things changed for me. By the time I graduated my senior year I had a number of friends, and I had some of the happiest times on my life living on campus. Afterward, I was a lot more social than I was going in. I think it's a good growth experience to have.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been at university for three years and I haven't talked to a soul apart from two guys whose books I wanted to borrow once. Says enough..


----------



## sadee0039 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm struggling with presentations right now as well. I have struggled with anxiety and panic attacks my whole life and am terrified of going in front of the class. In the past i have gotten physically sick and it drains me emotionally as well. I have actually switched classes in the past to avoid having to do them. It frustrates me cause i think it should be considered a disability..since it effects me physically and mentally. Does anyone know if schools have to accommodate for this type of thing? I'd rather get a lower grade then go through those symptoms ever again..but i feel like it shouldn't even effect my overall grade..since it's something i can't control.


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll agree with most people.

1. You are GUARNTEED to do a more than one presentation.

2. I commuted for a lot of my college career, and loved it. Dorms are not good for people who suffer from SA.

3. The atmosphere in college is way better than high school. You'll be surprised how much easier it is to be yourself in college. Everybody talks to everybody in college.


----------

